# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  ArmsRobot . com is for SALE!!

## Maddy

Dear All,

We have a cool domain name for this Robotic Limb niche!!

*ArmsRobot.com*

If interested in buying this name, please PM or mail me: yowatsup2014@gmail.com

Cheers!!

----------

